# Upgraded Bumper



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

From..










To..











What'cha think?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Why? Stock to stock....?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Butt Hurt said:


> Why? Stock to stock....?


Next........


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

looks hella more aggressive but not overdoing it.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Butt Hurt said:


> Why? Stock to stock....?


lmao......anyways. looks awesome, thats my favorite OEM front bumper for the B14


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Looks very good with the foglights... I bet it looks even better at night when you turn on like 500 Watts of light. You should look for a bottom lip to add on to this bumper, then the car's going to look like it has been dropped. B13's can take the bottom lip from a '89 - '92 mazda 626. I dunno about the B14. The emblem on the hood doesn't match with the rest, maybe if it was a 240 sx or a 300 zx.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Look good Tom, keep it up. Time to pick up a CF hood and trunk. :thumbup:

P.S time to fill the open spot with a intercooler that leads to a turbo  



Butt Hurt said:


> Why? Stock to stock....?


Not ricey enought? :newbie:


----------



## zspot (Jun 23, 2005)

maybe with a small lip .... then i'd be a winner :cheers:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Nice! Not really a fan of that bumper, just doen't flow with the lines IMO, but it's still a nice upgrade. :thumbup: 

Did you notice the difference of lighting with the fogs? 


I'm still in favor of mah stocker, cause mostly the bumper and trim levels around here, are the base E and sentra models.

It's amazing how many times I get asked "Where'd you get that front lip?".


----------

